# notary in india



## dwhin

people in india who applied for acs skill assesment.did the notary affix stamp also to photocopies or just seal os notary with signature is enough?


----------



## ozsolz

dwhin said:


> people in india who applied for acs skill assesment.did the notary affix stamp also to photocopies or just seal os notary with signature is enough?


Hi attested all my documents from the gazetted officer with his seal, date and signature. He also written as "attested true copy" on each page of the document. I don't have any issue with ACS. The reason I did was Notary was too costly and he used to charge for each document.


----------



## anj1976

I paid 3/4 Rs for each copy attested to the notary which isnt much. He stamped, signed and that was it.. there are notaries outside every court/secretariat. Just go to them and they will do the needful. If the number of sheets is good, they will give u a discount as well..


----------



## ethan1066

yes you will get a number of them sitting outside the courtroom.....they are very cooperative..


----------



## rajat.tiwari

*Notary Phone Number*



anj1976 said:


> I paid 3/4 Rs for each copy attested to the notary which isnt much. He stamped, signed and that was it.. there are notaries outside every court/secretariat. Just go to them and they will do the needful. If the number of sheets is good, they will give u a discount as well..


HI Anj1976,

Would be grateful if you can answer two small doubts:-
1. Did the notary seal had phone number on it. Does it matter if phone number is not there on seal.
2. Does notary seal has a validity date in India. How can we tell if the notary seal is still valid.
Thanks a lot for your co-operation.

Rajat


----------

